# Flat Rate From Hell!!!!



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got a RFI from a company asking for a flat rate estimate for ALL services, initial & REO, cradle to grave! 

Just when you think you've heard it all in this business. . .


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Just got a RFI from a company asking for a flat rate estimate for ALL services, initial & REO, cradle to grave!
> 
> Just when you think you've heard it all in this business. . .


Figure in 4 years of servicing. That's where we are headed.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Figure in 4 years of servicing. That's where we are headed.


But the man told me to figure 30-90 DOM?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> But the man told me to figure 30-90 DOM?


Lol. Put in a disclaimer.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting...
all rehab and everything???


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I did an eviction at a property maybe 60 days ago? Went by yesterday and saw a for sale sign in the yard. Something is going on and they are turning them quick!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Look at things with a healthy dise of skeptacism . Short sales and DIL's are cutting into what our work load should be. I have been seeing an increase in inspections tho' and 95% are still occoupied. Fiscal cliff ?? I think could be part of it. Perhaps the banks are looking at losing their federal funding and are getting worried.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Just got a RFI from a company asking for a flat rate estimate for ALL services, initial & REO, cradle to grave!
> 
> Just when you think you've heard it all in this business. . .





Make sure you have a very robust disclaimer.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Just got a RFI from a company asking for a flat rate estimate for ALL services, initial & REO, cradle to grave!
> 
> Just when you think you've heard it all in this business. . .



send over the HUD letter 

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/documents/huddoc?id=DOC_14634.pdf


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Interesting...
> all rehab and everything???


Not rehab.

Scope includes from facilitating eviction services, to traditional initial services, leaking roof patch/repair, railings & all safety hazards, debris (up to 40 CY), health hazards (garbage, perishables - not mold, etc.), biweekly maid service & lawn maintenance or snow/ice removal & inspections, until the property closes.

That's all.

I'm wondering how they intend to pay this flat rate. All up front (yeah right), 50% Now & 50% at closing? 100% At closing? 

Maybe I should have them estimate the # of homes they intend to assign to me for the next fiscal year and have them deposit the total flat rate for all of them into my account as soon as I sign up. :yes:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Look at things with a healthy dise of skeptacism . Short sales and DIL's are cutting into what our work load should be. I have been seeing an increase in inspections tho' and 95% are still occoupied. Fiscal cliff ?? I think could be part of it. Perhaps the banks are looking at losing their federal funding and are getting worried.



I agree but I just had 2 rush wintz come my way for tomorrow at $125 each. I called and both are short sales.


----------

